

Ask HN: Open-source submission rather than a resume for job applicants? - lox

Sparked by the recent 37signals post on not using tests for hiring I've been thinking about ways to incorporate open-source work as part of a requirement for hiring.<p>Interested in everyones thoughts on how they would respond to the following hiring technique:<p>To apply for an engineering role, find an open source project on github, get a patch accepted for a feature request or significant bug fix. It has to be of useful scope, with a unit test. Object-oriented code only.<p>Send us the diff, a brief work history, a reference and why you want to work for us.<p>If we like it, come work with us for a day, paid at market rates. If you like us, and we like you, we'll make you an offer the following day.
======
samlev
When I knew I would be looking at the job market, I ended up making my own
Open Source project as a kind of resume.

It was something to show off my code, my architecture, and my attention to UX.
Did it get me a job? No, not directly (although it did get me a number of
possible offers). It was something that I could feel confident passing on to
potential employers, though, and I can only feel that it helped my case.

Of course, I wouldn't suggest that everyone start their own medium-large open
source project, but I agree that being able to show code is vital, and Open
Source projects are the best way to do this.

~~~
lox
Absolutely. I'm amazed at how many developers don't have some sort of code to
show that they can code.

The thing I like about asking for open-sourced work is that it's not wasted
effort like tests. You write something inherently useful and it either gets
you that job, or helps for the next job you apply for, as happened to you.

------
apsurd
I do this as a rule. Chances are the companies I'd work best at won't be the
type to value a resume.

I'm going to be looking for a job very soon, so I built:

<https://github.com/plusjade/jekyll-bootstrap>

and

<https://github.com/plusjade/narly>

I always get "it depends on the company" from naysayers - but I guess that's
the point. I believe in Open Source so I'd need to work for a company that has
the same values.

------
stonemetal
I'd do it, but then I hate interviews so much that I have been thinking of
starting a business just so I don't have to interview for a position.

